
Facebook’s Like Buttons Will Soon Track Your Web Browsing to Target Ads - cpeterso
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/541351/facebooks-like-buttons-will-soon-track-your-web-browsing-to-target-ads/
======
Hnrobert42
Good to know. I use noscript, ublock, and ghostery, but after reading this, I
am going to fiddle with application boundary enforcement in noscript.

Unfortunately, while I remain uber paranoid about data collection, I struggle
to articulate why. I need a good elevator pitch for privacy.

